# Do you need a permit for a Retaining wall?



## KAT_Ayanami

The retaining wall is 5' tall and will be on the side of the house dividing two properties that are unleveled. (retaining wall will be on both owners yard).

Do you need a permit?

Work is in Rockville, MD.

Thanks.


----------



## concretemasonry

Depending on the locality, the dividing line between permit/engineered designs is usually between 3.5' and 6', depending on the climate and local soil types.

Since this is on a property line, make sure you find out if a permit or engineered design is necessary. You could be leaving yourself wide open in the future.

For such a short wall, a segmental block retaining wall (not requiring footings) may br more practical than a rigid concrete or reinforced block retaining wall that does require spread footings.

Your local city engineer may have standard design plates for these type of walls since they are commonly used with street widening projects and new sidewalk construction. If not, some of the sites for national segmental retaining wall unit suppliers (Allan Block, Anchor Wall Systems, Keystone or VersaLok) may offer some ideas and design guides.


----------



## sunshineturf

*hmm*

in mass we have to pull a permit for any structure over 48 inches. Hope it helps


----------



## PSDF350

sunshineturf said:


> in mass we have to pull a permit for any structure over 48 inches. Hope it helps


In Mass you need to pull a permit to fart. Thats why I no longer live there.


----------



## concretemasonry

Must be a policy or effort to make the air polluters leave the state.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Yes 



*WHEN IS A FENCE / RETAINING WALL PERMIT REQUIRED?*

A permit is required to install any type of fence or retaining wall over 30" in height. 
*EXCEPTION:*

When an existing fence that was *INSTALLED WITH A BUILDING PERMIT* is being replaced with the same kind of fence in the same location at the same height, no permit is required. 
*WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF THIS PERMIT?*

The purpose of the permit is to determine whether or not the zoning setback requirements for the location and height of the fence / retaining wall have been met. 
*WHAT ARE THE FEES?*


Fence = $36.00
Retaining wall = $150.00
An additional 10% Automation Enhancement Fee is charged on the cost(s) listed above. 
*WHAT ARE THE REQUIREMENTS FOR THIS PERMIT?*


Completed building permit wall application
Two (2) copies of the site plan showing the fence/wall location
For retaining walls, two (2) sets of construction drawings
*Conditions of Approval:* The fence height may not exceed six and one-half feet (6'-6") measured from the lowest level of the ground immediately under the fence/retaining wall. On a corner lot, for a linear distance of fifteen (15') feet from the intersection, the fence height may not exceed three (3') feet above curb level. Occasionally, lot conditions require approvals from other agencies: 
M-NCPPC
Easement holders
Homeowner's associations
*WHAT HAPPENS IF THE PERMIT IS DENIED?*

An appeal may be made to the Board of Appeals. Department of Permitting Services zoning staff can help file an appeal. 
*WHEN WILL THE PERMIT BE ISSUED?*

If all requirements are met, the permit can be issued on the day of application. 
*PERMIT DURATION:*

The permit is valid for one (1) year from the date of issuance. One six-month extension may be applied for prior to permit expiration. For further information contact (240) 777-6370.


----------



## bujaly

rbsremodeling said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> *WHEN IS A FENCE / RETAINING WALL PERMIT REQUIRED?*
> 
> A permit is required to install any type of fence or retaining wall over 30" in height.
> *EXCEPTION:*
> 
> When an existing fence that was *INSTALLED WITH A BUILDING PERMIT* is being replaced with the same kind of fence in the same location at the same height, no permit is required.
> *WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF THIS PERMIT?*
> 
> The purpose of the permit is to determine whether or not the zoning setback requirements for the location and height of the fence / retaining wall have been met.
> *WHAT ARE THE FEES?*
> 
> Fence = $36.00
> Retaining wall = $150.00
> An additional 10% Automation Enhancement Fee is charged on the cost(s) listed above.
> *WHAT ARE THE REQUIREMENTS FOR THIS PERMIT?*
> 
> Completed building permit wall application
> Two (2) copies of the site plan showing the fence/wall location
> For retaining walls, two (2) sets of construction drawings
> *Conditions of Approval:* The fence height may not exceed six and one-half feet (6'-6") measured from the lowest level of the ground immediately under the fence/retaining wall. On a corner lot, for a linear distance of fifteen (15') feet from the intersection, the fence height may not exceed three (3') feet above curb level. Occasionally, lot conditions require approvals from other agencies:
> 
> M-NCPPC
> Easement holders
> Homeowner's associations
> *WHAT HAPPENS IF THE PERMIT IS DENIED?*
> 
> An appeal may be made to the Board of Appeals. Department of Permitting Services zoning staff can help file an appeal.
> *WHEN WILL THE PERMIT BE ISSUED?*
> 
> If all requirements are met, the permit can be issued on the day of application.
> *PERMIT DURATION:*
> 
> The permit is valid for one (1) year from the date of issuance. One six-month extension may be applied for prior to permit expiration. For further information contact (240) 777-6370.


 
Hey. Did you copy and paste this or jott it all down?


----------



## rbsremodeling

It is a note/sticky from my arsenal of information to give people who asks questions about permit of requirements:thumbsup:


----------



## concretemasonry

The preceding applies only to one metro area and for replacement of existing. Many of the sections apply to zoning and fences that are much different in other areas.

Most others have a 4' limit without any engineering. Some do not require a permit for less than 4'. Fences have signifigantly different requirements than retaining walls.

It is best to check with your local code AND zoning authority.


----------



## rbsremodeling

Sorry thought he said he was in rockville, MD :detective:


----------



## kevjob

KAT_Ayanami said:


> The retaining wall is 5' tall and will be on the side of the house dividing two properties that are unleveled. (retaining wall will be on both owners yard).
> 
> Do you need a permit?
> 
> Work is in Rockville, MD.
> 
> Thanks.


check with building dept and good idea to have it signed off by third party especially when dealing with adjoining propertys.


----------



## LNG24

rbsremodeling said:


> Sorry thought he said he was in rockville, MD :detective:


 
He did and your post was therefore relevant. To ask all of us if he needs a permit, well I am not sure he should be doing the work then. 

To the OP:

In the future, if you want to know if you need a permit. You check with the town and county you are working in. Not Here! 

Because if I tell you you don't need a permit, because in My Town you don't and YOU DO in YOUR TOWN, What good is my information to you then.

A simple phone call to your local building department shall tell you exactly what you need.


----------



## ruskent

If you are the lucky the town will issue the permit in less then 7 weeks!! Boy do i love dealing with towns.


----------



## sunshineturf

*o.k*



PSDF350 said:


> In Mass you need to pull a permit to fart. Thats why I no longer live there.


 
glad you clarified why you left mass. Hope you feel better having got that off your chest. But that aside to the guy we are trying to help here check your local laws. Dont ever guess, we can give all our location specific help but you have to check locally for you. I check every time since some of the neighborhoods we work in are very competitive and 90% of the time a neighbor calls the town anyway.


----------



## PSDF350

sunshineturf said:


> glad you clarified why you left mass. Hope you feel better having got that off your chest. But that aside to the guy we are trying to help here check your local laws. Dont ever guess, we can give all our location specific help but you have to check locally for you. I check every time since some of the neighborhoods we work in are very competitive and 90% of the time a neighbor calls the town anyway.


Glad to see no one has a sense of humor.


----------



## sunshineturf

*hmm*

a sense of humor can be easily mistaken over the internet given we cant sense sacasm etc. With no prior relationship your comment seemed out of context. No harm done I just am on this site for business. :thumbsup:


----------



## dirt diggler

KAT_Ayanami said:


> The retaining wall is 5' tall and will be on the side of the house dividing two properties that are unleveled. (retaining wall will be on both owners yard).
> 
> Do you need a permit?
> 
> Work is in Rockville, MD.
> 
> Thanks.


i just have to ask you

*how the F**K are WE supposed to know*???

are we supposed to have like access to every locality's building permit information in the country???


what makes you think any of us would know better than the ... hmmm - the city or town that you're in????


I mean - just don't get your mentality here. It's like asking us

"hey guys - does the gas station down the street from me take credit cards??"



and why would you trust someone's answer to begin with?? What if there is information missing ???


if you're just tryin to start conversation, that's one thing. I just don't understand the mentality.

God, I hope to God that you're a homeowner and not the contractor- I really do.


----------



## PSDF350

sunshineturf said:


> a sense of humor can be easily mistaken over the internet given we cant sense sacasm etc. With no prior relationship your comment seemed out of context. No harm done I just am on this site for business. :thumbsup:


I'm sorry but if you can't tell thats humor... (well half humor any way). But come on like dirt diggler said, how can any of us help him with permits or codes. Lets be real here i'm in NH your in I don't know, but maybe with your name I might think FLA, he's in MD. So how is anything any of us tell him relavent. Now if he asked how to build said wall that might be differant.


----------



## bujaly

PSDF350 said:


> I'm sorry but if you can't tell thats humor... (well half humor any way). But come on like dirt diggler said, how can any of us help him with permits or codes. Lets be real here i'm in NH your in I don't know, but maybe with your name I might think FLA, he's in MD. So how is anything any of us tell him relavent. Now if he asked how to build said wall that might be differant.


 
Well, then the question begs... Can I build a home here on my street and how much should I charge myself?


----------



## PSDF350

bujaly said:


> Well, then the question begs... Can I build a home here on my street and how much should I charge myself?


:thumbup:


----------

